# Sound about right??...Pricing help



## 06 F150 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what she said...


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

I was going to try to come up with a rough price based on what I try to charge. But you still have not made it clear what needs to be included, so I said heck with it. 

The 12k got my attention though. I was gonna ask for the peoples name and phone number.

Jaz


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

F150,

turn about is fair play,no? What was your bid?

olzo


----------



## 06 F150 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what she said...


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

at face value, and only guessing at the many variables, I would expect to get around $4700 plus materials for standard ceramic tile.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

trying to keep you honest, Josh. Got some good advice so you don't lose your shirt. Now, you want to play games. I don't care what you charged. Just wanted to see how willing you'd be to give out your pricing. Seems I already know.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

06 F150 said:


> What do you think it was?


Didn't you come here asking us? We gave you numbers and now, nothing from you?


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

I suggest telling him "Here's my hourly rates, I think it will take x amount of time give or take". The price will be either plus or minus this amount. If he doesnt like it, he can take a hike. One thing I have learned quickly is to not cheapen yourself. you might get referrals from him if you doa good job or even more work, but it will be from cheapos like him who dont have to pay and loooooooooove a good deal.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Seems that ole 06 F150 has taken you guys for a ride.

Pricks like this is exactly why I am against offering anyone help with pricing on jobs they should well be able to price for themselves.

These guys think they are smarter than anyone else coming here and asking those questions and then not wanting anyone to know anything about their business after they get what they want.

Hell I can blow all kind of holes in this guys procedures, he doesn't know what he is doing.:blink:

The typical hackster that punishes all of us in the long run.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Truth hurts - HUH?


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

lol


----------

